# Pro Photo labs



## Amyranth (Jan 17, 2014)

I was wondering which ones you use, why, and which products you like/dislike. I'm trying to make a decision on a photo lab right now, but it's hard to find reviews for the pro photo labs. 

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## nzimmardo (Jan 18, 2014)

I've heard really good things on ProDPI... What might help in your decision making, is order sample prints from a few different labs and do comparisons for yourself.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 18, 2014)

A friend of mine uses pro dpi and LOVES it. 

She's sampled a bunch and says they are the best.

No personal experience though.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 18, 2014)

Schiller's Camera and Video


----------



## KmH (Jan 18, 2014)

I used an assortment of pro print labs for a variety of products:
Miller's Professional Imaging
H&H Color Lab
Black River Imaging
WHCC
Bay Photo
Mpix Pro (part of Miller's)


----------



## Amyranth (Jan 18, 2014)

I did order samples from both Millers and ProDPI - I liked the welcome package more from millers, Print quality is nearly identical. However, millers seems more expensive than prodpi - and I wanted to add a few other options to consider to the mix. Definitely going to check out some of the labs you guys mentioned. 

What do you guys think on pricing from millers? (and other labs, if you have any opinions about that)

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## 1hawaii50 (Jan 18, 2014)

Whitehouse Custom Color
Nations Photo Lab
Bay Photo Lab
Mpix
Adorama Pix


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 18, 2014)

ProDPI has the best prices, I use them, MpixPro, and Millers.  I really only signed up for Millers because they also do film.  I think the quality is all pretty similar.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jan 18, 2014)

Doesn't millers do free shipping and next day deivery?


----------



## KmH (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes. But the shipping and next day isn't really free. It's built into their product pricing.

So anyone paying less for product elsewhere, but paying for shipping is spending about the same.
Besides, consistency, great product selection, and great customer service are worth paying extra for.

None of the products from the print lab were all that expensive since the client was covering the cost-of-goods-sold in the markup.


----------

